# Heel side turns slower than toe



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You're likely skidding more on heel side. Ride moar. git lessonz, :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd usually suspect that you're in the backseat on the heelside turn and thus going more perpendicular to the slope (while toeside you're probably more in the fall line, thus the speed difference), but mentioning that your front quads get tired actually contradicts the backseat. 

Maybe it's just lacking leverage over the heel edge. Get more fwd lean on your front binding. More fwd lean helps to transit more pressure to the heel edge. 
(I use more fwd lean on my front binding than on the hind one)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

concur with neni,,,spending too much time and too far in the backseat...thus getting more tranverse...subsequently slower. Get on a nice mellow green/blue...go back to linking turns...but do the turns in a consistent rhythm...count your turns:

1 initiating...shift hips forward and let the nose drop in to the fall line
2 even weight on both feet, middle of the turn, sinking in the crouch 
3 in the back seat and starting to rise and shifting to the nose

1
2
3

and repeat.

look back at your lines....which line is longer toe or heel....make them even and a nice deep or shallow S lines


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As you say, without a video its really pretty hard to tell technique wise. There's always room for improvement there. However, being your first season(?) its also partly conditioning as well. 

Your feet and legs are naturally better at being precise toe side. After all around 25% of the bones and joints in your body are in your feet and for the most part aren't used heel side. You have to work a bit more heel side using muscles and joints that simply don't have the precision of your toes to do those micro adjustments. 

And as a beginner you are likely way more tense than you need to be which is stressing your legs even more. Work on relaxing rather than reacting and smoothing things out and it'll take less effort.

In theory at least this is what they try to address with asym boards. Different side cuts for toe and heel with each one tuned to perform for that action. As with anything, some people buy into it, some don't. I personally love my asym board but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love it still if it weren't asym.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

You are favoring one turn over the other. Happens to pretty much every beginner. You are also probably in the backseat too much. Get over that board not the tail. Keep practicing your bad turn over and over, you will get there it just takes time.

FYI I'm learning switch and the same thing is happening, heel to toe turn is comfortable but toe to heel is super sketchy. I just need to practice it more.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What's happening is your heel edge turn is not biting into the snow as hard as toe edge turn.
It's pretty normal to have asymmetrical turning characteristics on a snowboard as we stand sideways.
With that being said there are things you can to to make heel side turns as aggressive as your toe.
Try to bend knees more and sit deeper into the heel side turn.
Increase your highback lean.
Without seeing what you are actually doing, it's hard to point out the specifics.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

awesome thanks guys. it seems there are two possible issues that I have to watch out for:
1. riding in the back seat
2. not engaging heel edge enough, try to increase forward lean

I will definitely watch out for those two points 


thanks


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

johnsnowboards said:


> awesome thanks guys. it seems there are two possible issues that I have to watch out for:
> 1. riding in the back seat
> 2. not engaging heel edge enough, try to increase forward lean
> 
> ...


Post a video dude, we can give waaaay better feedback off a vid.


----------

